# "68" Front Window felt length



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Could you guys with a "68" measure the length of the front window felt. Bought a set and they are an inch shorter than the originals. The originals are 28 5/8 inches. The ones I got are 27 5/8 and the tabs don't line up. Just want to double check.

Thanks,

John


----------

